# Projects, Barn Addition & Milk Parlor



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

We have been such busy bees lately trying to beat the deadline of 140 for the does. We have 4 due the first week of March and 2 more due the next week so I need 6 stalls. Our exisiting barn has only 4 and that's if I break the largest up into two which would be rather small. So I don't want to do that. Did that last year and hated it. So this year we decided to add a new addition to the barn. Our original barn was a 10x20 building. We have a lean-to off the house side of the barn that is 8x20. So this year we're adding one on the creek side of the barn that's 8x20 too. So our barn will be 26x20. Here's some pics...

Whole barn...

















New addition...









Hannah modeling the new addition...









Door to the new addition will be here...









The first two stalls will stay the same. The last one will be changed. There'll be a 3' hall to the new addition and the last stall will be made deeper.









More pics coming...


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Here's the new milk parlor in the works. It is 8x10 strait off the back of the original building.

This is the new addition side of it...









Back of the barn...









Wall where the door will be into the barn...









Door out to the main pasture (house side of the barn)...









View from the pasture...


















Here's what I can see from our house window...









I'm so tired and still have the kidding bucket to refill, stalls to muck out in the barn. And still tons of work to do before babies get here. Wish us luck! We'll need it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well thats great progress. Good work :thumb: 

I told my mom that I needed my stalls by the end of April .... but she said "the ground is still frozen" which she is right grrr so I have to wait.

Then I need a door on the barn and I am all set


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Isn't it cool to dream about it and then see it get done? Hope yours is done in time too. My does will be on 140 Sunday so we're getting there very fast.

We're actually taking down all the siding from that one 20' wall and moving it out to the exterior wall. Then we'lll have cattle panels up around those stalls in the main barn. Haven't fully decided on the milk parlor though. We may leave that siding up or we may move it. 

Its a lot of work but so worth it to see it coming together.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

That is a great project. I don't envy all that construction on that hill, though! I know you are working hard! 

I have a huge old barn, you'd think there would be lots of room, but, it is so badly laid out! I have two really large stalls and two smaller ones. I'm going to try to put two more stalls in were I now have my hay stored. Next year, the plan is to store the hay up in the hay loft (what an idea :doh: ) but, I'll need help getting the hay up there, which I hate. Guess I'll have to find a hay elevator.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

These hills are a nightmare I must say. I hate it. When it rains its a mud slide down the pasture. Have to be careful or you'll go with it. I have slipped down the hill before. 

Our hay is in the other 10x20 building up off the driveway. I normally just toss the hay out on the hill for the goats. Rainy days they get the hay in the barn in the wrack. I prefer to feed them in the barn but its a hassle carrying bales down to the barn. We need a golf cart to take stuff down and to ride down to the barn. That and we need a paved/gravel driveway to the barn. That would make life so much easier. Then when the milk parlor is done we could handle all aspects of the goats down there. Sales, milking, kidding etc.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks good Ashley! Youns are making good time and progress....once those stalls are done then you can work on the outside...siding etc.

Wow, what are your girls gonna do with all that extra space?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Hopefully they'll fill that space with new babies.  I can't wait!!!! THINK PINK!!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I took some new piccies this AM of the progress we made this past weekend. Still more to do, but its coming together!

Milk parlor, a new wall will go up and a doorway put in. We moved the siding that was dividing the barn from the milk parlor to the front of the barn on the new addition...









Girls close to kidding eatting their breakfast, wall behind the stalls removed for the new addition...

















Will be the walk through to the new addition...









Inside the new addition...

























Few more coming....


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Continued...
Back of the stalls...

























I'll have to get some of the outside later today.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nice progress! I was telling my mom that in April we HAVE to work on the kidding stalls! I have one due the end of April and one mid May. I dont want to be on crunch time trying to do it. I would work on it now but the ground is frozen.  


Its exciting seeing what you have accomplished


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks, the worse part is that its so cold. I'm beyond ready for spring. Days are still short so there's only so much time each day that you can get work done too. I'll have to get some more pics of the outside soon. We have a lot of small things needing done too. Like trimming down the siding pieces, trim work and painting etc.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Ok! We're set and ready for the does to start kidding!

Stall 1...









Stall 2...









Those two are right beside one another and have been there since we set-up this building as a barn.

Stall 3 has changed many times and is by far the smallest stall in our barn now. Hoping not to have to use it much but since I need 6 for now, it will probably be used for the first group for a mom and kid. I'll enlarge it as needed with more babies. I have to put a gate and feed trough in it yet...









Stall 4, which is one of the new barn addition stalls. Very big!









Stall 5, another one in the new addition...









Stall 6, the last one in the new addition...









And a few random shots...


----------

